# My husband doesn't know anything about sex! What can I do?



## Jacklin (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been married for 2 months, before marriage we didn't have sex. I was sure that my husband has experience in these matters, but he hasn't. He came very quickly every time (2-3 minutes), he is a terrible lover, what can I do?


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

Uh, give him experience?

-MWD


----------



## amillionpieces85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Was he a virgin?? And how long were you two together before marriage?


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

How old are you two? 2 months is too early to judge it. He might be inexperienced and that doesnt mean that he wont change.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Time for some more information. If you didn't have sex before marriage, why did you assume your husband would be a good lover?

Are you aware that there is more to sex than actual intercourse? Being a good lover is a lot more than not cumming in less than 2 minutes.

Tell us about foreplay. Tell us about oral sex. Tell us how many many orgasms you have before intercourse. Otherwise it's just a whole bunch of people injecting their two cents when we really have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> I have been married for 2 months, before marriage we didn't have sex.


Hmmm yeah... How did that plan turned out? Have you actually tried to teach him what you need?


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

He seems to have Premature -Ejaculation,since he must be hasty and groping, owing being over excited seeing a nude Woman and the area.

He needs to have a control over his Psyche, Power and Rhythm in Penetration, Savvy in Love Gestures and thus Perfect enough Timing and Duration..


----------



## fredi (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacklin said:


> I have been married for 2 months, before marriage we didn't have sex. I was sure that my husband has experience in these matters, but he hasn't. He came very quickly every time (2-3 minutes), he is a terrible lover, what can I do?



Do you know what? Now live with it happily.
Does sex have to be the most important? :>


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

To the OP,
No need to panic,it takes time.
The positive in this matter is that both of you are probably inexperienced so that you can both learn each other's body together.
Show him what you like,and vice versa.
Get some reliable information [ books etc].
Explore each other's sexuality.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

I was in a relationship that started that way but was able to change it with communication and time.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think your lucky!

Time for a disscussion and be a frank as possible.


something along the lines of ....honey I really think your sexy but you I need alittle more than 3 mins. can we try to slow our love making down and drag it out as long as possible. I'd love to know what you like and what you do when you masterbate and I'd also like to share thoese things about me with you. 

making love having sex should be fun and exciting generous and giving and selfish sometimes. 


If hes embarrasses or having trouble opening up be patient and loving. start the ball rolling maybe even getting a how to book .


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Agree with MWD - the pair of you have the rest of your lives together to makes yourselves amazing lovers for one another.

Give him suggestions. Guide him. Show him what you like.

Try mixing up your love making sessions - mixture of massages, kissing, oral, touching - don't go straight into banging eachother. Give him the opportunity to pleasure you in various ways in between - it will help him last longer overall.

I'm concerned as to why the pair of you hadn't discussed sex before. I think it's great when couples wait until marriage to have sex, but it's foolish to think that you can overlook discussing intimate issues before hand... We're not in a Disney movie, I'm afraid!

Best of luck, and try out my suggestion. Play some games, too. Teach him.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My SO was this way too.VERY inexperienced. It was so much fun teaching him! He was a sexual blank slate and I love every minute of it. He's impressed by the simplest little sexy tricks. 

These guys are usually eager to please,eager to learn,and once they get the hang of it you'll never find a better lover. 

Be patient woman! Your patience will pay off;-)


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

If anything, you have a bonus above other women!

You get to teach him everything you like!

Its hard to break old habits...and you are lucky that you don't have to worry about that!

Everything he will be doing to you down the road will be everything that drives you wild because he doesn't know any different!

Be patient with him.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Practice Practice Practice! and have fun! Watch a video, read a book and Practice Practice Practice!

Joking aside this is where you can build real communication. Talk with him. If you can talk about sex you can talk about anything


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Pic up a tennis racket - now go right out and win a tournament.

can't do it can you? Because you need to practice and learn.

This goes for everytime you have a new partner too since everyone responds differently sexually.

Couple options:

1. Hire a sex therapist/trainer?
2. Use Internet - there are many non-porn sex educations sites with info on positions etc.
3. Watch some porn together, and try the moves - tell each other honesty what works and what doesn't for you.
4. Buy and watch together sex technique videos.

MOST IMPORTANT: Be loving, and PATIENT - like tennis you need time and much practice.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife taught me everything I know about sex. Positions, how she liked oral, speed, where to touch, what she likes.... even how I need to relax during a bj so I can enjoy it and get off. I have asked her if I know what I am doing and she says that if for whatever reason I ended up single again, I'd blow women away. She made me into her perfect lover (not every girl's, but hers) and has given me the confidence that in the bedroom I am now in complete control. For the first year or so, it was the other way around. 

I'd say if your husband is a horrible lover, time for you to start molding him into what you love. If he is close minded and bullheaded, give him less "treats". if a dog can learn to roll over, shake, speak, and do whatever else it is you need them to do, so can your husband. Ration your "snacks" and give him "treats" when he is a good boy. New meaning to doggiestyle.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Jacklin said:


> I have been married for 2 months, before marriage we didn't have sex. I was sure that my husband has experience in these matters, but he hasn't. He came very quickly every time (2-3 minutes), he is a terrible lover, what can I do?


What kind of experience do you have? Is it something you can teach him, or do you need to learn together?


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Google Jason Julius and get the videos. They are only 47$ and there's a ton of good stuff in there. Think of it like a 6 month seminar that you are both attending together during the evening after work.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Role play. You're the teacher he's the student. I recommend uniforms with ties, rulers, props, school furniture, pop quizzes and an oral dissertation.


----------



## Jacklin (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, sex is important for me...
We met two years ago, we're 24 years old. I tried to teach him what I need, but I don't know how I can learn him to control his ejaculation, this is the most problem i think.


----------



## fredi (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't worry.
You could a little read on the net. I found the course, you might be interested in
Gush Control - how to stop premature ejaculation
You can learn to control his ejaculation
Maybe someone comes to such a course but know a more information about it?
admit it. : D


----------



## Jacklin (Jul 16, 2012)

I have some experience, I had three partners before, but I'm his first. 


fredi, it might be a good idea, I will talk with him, thanks for the link and all tips.


----------

